# Huron at Huroc Friday Night



## bmoney1978 (Jan 31, 2007)

Anybody heading down to huroc for the Walleye opener friday night?


----------



## FreebirdII (Feb 25, 2006)

Wish I was! Had seen better walleye run in the Huron than were I am going to fish on the Tittabawassee River here in Midland! Good Luck!


----------



## bmoney1978 (Jan 31, 2007)

anybody going?


----------



## bmoney1978 (Jan 31, 2007)

Headin down there in a few minutes to kick off the opener at 12:am sharp. Come up if ur as die hard as I am. I'll report back when I get home.


----------



## bmoney1978 (Jan 31, 2007)

FIrst time in 10 years I was kicked out of the park by a cop. Undercover cop kicked me and 5-6 other fisherman outta the park for no reason. Said the park was closed and we had to leave. What a load of bull---- i've been fishing there for years and never been kicked outta whatta waste of a trip. :rant:


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

Should have fished by the store, that's not part of the park...


----------



## bmoney1978 (Jan 31, 2007)

We were.


----------



## FreebirdII (Feb 25, 2006)

That figures for this opener. Up here in the Midland/Saginaw area a rumors goin around that the DNR does not want anyone to catch walleye, thats way dams are opened and certain spots closed to fishing.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Didn't the store (blue one right?) get turned into a drivers ED place? Maybe they don't want fisherman down there? 2 years ago we talked to a cop and he said technically you couldn't fish at the store because it was private property but we've never been kicked out of there before.


----------



## bmoney1978 (Jan 31, 2007)

My suggestion to anyone who wants to fish at night go after 3:00am when all the bar traffic and busy body cops are gone. Most of the cops are cool theres just that one jerk not in uniform (undercover) who booted us all the traffic cops could give a S--- if you're there as long as you have a rod in your hand and not a bottle of booze.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

It's been illegal for years to be in the park after dark. This started because of the fishermen getting drunk during the night and fighting in the park. Unfortunately our fellow 'sportsman' ruined it for everyone. They enforce this sometimes while at other times they don't. As it gets warmer you will see this being enforced more often. My guess is that they were having some sort of problem in the park recently if they had an undercover cop there during the night.


----------



## Whitetail70 (Feb 13, 2007)

I heard they put in video cameras at the park because of excessive drinking and fighting.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Ive been kicked out in the past . It's only during this time of year . Its because they dont want fisherman taking the spawning walleye , so they do all they can to try and stop fisherman taking them when they move up to the dam late at night . Give it a couple weeks and you will be able to fish there all night with no problems , but little to no walleyes will there . Back a few years ago during the el nino year , the walleye came in 2 or 3 weeks early and everyone was limiting out in a matter of minutes . They really enforced it hard than . So just give it a week or two and there will be no problems .


----------



## bmoney1978 (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll just got there later at around 3:am or so from now on to miss the coppers. Plus go to my favorite hiding spot and fish where I can't be seen from the bridge.


----------

